

Mt. Gox to Open Call Center for Disappearing Bitcoin Questions - schiang
http://mashable.com/2014/03/02/mt-gox-call-center/

======
schiang
I think Mt. Gox is doing this just so they can say they tried to help the
customers. But at the end of the day, this call center won't really help much
with helping people retrieving their bitcoins.

